# re-importing pictures



## joemontana57 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm doing a book for a friend. I've gone through and copied some 400 pictures into a folder. I now wish to import that folder into LR so I can tweak them if necessary. 

However, about half of them have already been imported, they're scattered all over. The 400 are of one specific person and one specific dog. ( I do dog agility photography)

How do I tell LR to let me import them again (or at least put them all in one place). All it does now is say something like "the photo has already been imported"

I want to have a collection of *just* these 400 shots.

*My sig says LR 2x, but it's 3X*. Don't know how to edit it.

Joe


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2012)

In this special case, I would create a special new empty catalog and import the 400 pictures and folder into the new catalog. Then you may tweak away.  Noting of course that the tweaks will not be in your master catalog and that you will have to export the images to another folder created to receive the export JPEGs to merge the 'tweaks' with the original image data. 

Alternately, you could in your master catalog add these 400 photos to a collection, tweak and then export the collection of 400 images into a folder created for the exports.

To edit your Sig, use the LR menu at the top and choose {Forum Actions}{Edit Profile}


----------



## joemontana57 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you, I got my sig edited anyway.
As to the meat of your answer to my question, talk to me as if I'm a small child. lol I use LR a lot, but don't use it to anywhere near it's full potential. I don't know how to create a new catalog or add the 400 photos to a collection in my master catalog. 





clee01l said:


> In this special case, I would create a special new empty catalog and import the 400 pictures and folder into the new catalog. Then you may tweak away.  Noting of course that the tweaks will not be in your master catalog and that you will have to export the images to another folder created to receive the export JPEGs to merge the 'tweaks' with the original image data.
> 
> Alternately, you could in your master catalog add these 400 photos to a collection, tweak and then export the collection of 400 images into a folder created for the exports.
> 
> To edit your Sig, use the LR menu at the top and choose {Forum Actions}{Edit Profile}


----------



## joemontana57 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got it Cletus..I sometimes forget my own advice to people. "Google is your friend!"



Joemontana said:


> Thank you, I got my sig edited anyway.
> As to the meat of your answer to my question, talk to me as if I'm a small child. lol I use LR a lot, but don't use it to anywhere near it's full potential. I don't know how to create a new catalog or add the 400 photos to a collection in my master catalog.


----------



## joemontana57 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have another issue now. I"m sure the answer is very simple, but I can't find it. I took your advice and created a new, empty catalog and dumped the 400 pictures in it. However, now that's all I see when I open LR. How do I get to all the other photos that I imported?

According to the info on the left side, I have a total of 401 pictures. In fact I've probably imported 5,000 in the past week. 
 I was trying to insert a screenshot but having no luck.


Joe



clee01l said:


> In this special case, I would create a special new empty catalog and import the 400 pictures and folder into the new catalog. Then you may tweak away.  Noting of course that the tweaks will not be in your master catalog and that you will have to export the images to another folder created to receive the export JPEGs to merge the 'tweaks' with the original image data.
> 
> Alternately, you could in your master catalog add these 400 photos to a collection, tweak and then export the collection of 400 images into a folder created for the exports.
> 
> To edit your Sig, use the LR menu at the top and choose {Forum Actions}{Edit Profile}


----------



## clee01l (Mar 16, 2012)

Answered in your other topic. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...an-t-get-my-catalog-back!&p=105422#post105422


----------

